# New Ford Owner's Manual



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

OK, so who else got a new Burstner on a Ford chassis this year!!! My German is DEFINITELY not up to this! Is there any hope of getting something in English, I've told the dealer but it's too soon to have a response. Should I shout at Burstner UK? And how COULD the factory let it go out with a German handbook; it's plainly RH drive! Am I in for a struggle or is this quickly put right?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We had the same problem with our Hymer.

I rang Hymer Preston and an English version arrived PDQ.

I would also double check that your dealer has advised Ford UK of the purchase date.

Our MK7 came with the standard €U 2 year unlimited mileage warranty.

If the dealer does not advise Ford then you are stuck with that, instead of the UK three years and 100k warranty.

In that case there is a contact name and address at Ford UK to have it changed.

Meanwhile if you need any specific help just let me know and I will look in our handbook.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Smokeyjoe

We have a Ford owners handbook in English that was supplied with our van in December. 

I have found Burstner UK very helpful. I have phoned the number in Bishop Auckland (01388 537960) on a couple of occasions and received excellent service (spare keys dispatched from Germany and arrived within a week!). I have also emailed through the website and received a response the following day from Burstner UK.

In the meantime, until you get sorted, if you have any questions just shout and I will do my best to look things up for you.

Janine


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

pippin said:


> We had the same problem with our Hymer.
> 
> I rang Hymer Preston and an English version arrived PDQ.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pippin, I seem to remember they mentioned the warranty bit, but I'll check. Sounds like I shouldn't have any probs, but I'll throw it at the dealer first


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

OwnedbyCollies said:


> Hi Smokeyjoe
> 
> We have a Ford owners handbook in English that was supplied with our van in December.
> 
> ...


Hi Janine,
Thanks to you too. I've yet to make personal contact with Burstner Uk, but have also had good reports of them. We don't really have any issues that pressing, it's just nice to know you are getting full functionality out of everything, and not doing anything wrong.


----------



## efjayar (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Pippin. Can you provide the contact details for Ford as I have just purchased a new Nexxo with a 2 year warranty? Thanks.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Your dealer should have done it for you.

If not then write, including *copies* of purchase invoice and the V5, to

Valeries Beattie
Warranty Dept
Ford Customer Service Division
(15/2B-A04 B)
Dunton Technical centre
Laindon
BASILDON
SS15 5EE

Don't forget that you also get 3 year Ford roadside cover.

We used it when the power steering pipe failed recently.

If you need to get the correct English language Service Portfolio booklet then you can order for a fee <€3 from www.z-order.de


----------



## efjayar (Jul 30, 2007)

pippin said:


> Your dealer should have done it for you.
> 
> If not then write, including *copies* of purchase invoice and the V5, to
> 
> ...


Thanks Pippin. I'll do that.


----------

